# Shinearama Open Day: Sunday 28 April 2013



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I've now been able to confirm a date for this, as per the heading, 10am to 1pm.

These guys are based in Altrincham, Manchester, but it's not just a do for the North West; all welcome, just so long as you put your name on the list.

They will give us a morning of instruction on the what, the how and the why of detailing and products (including snow foam, clay barring, waxes and sealants), including a demonstration on one lucky owner's car. They have literally hundreds of different products in stock, and there will be discounts on the day for cash purchases. 8)

Breakfast and a brew will be thrown in at the start of the session. Please let me know if there are any vegetarians wanting to come along, as I believe they usually do bacon or sausage butties, so I'll have to ask them for veggie stuff.

And the cost for this hospitality and morning of tuition? Nothing, free, for gratis, nada. 8)

Have a trawl around their website to see the types of stuff they do: http://www.shinearama.co.uk/

We need a minimum of 10 people in order for this to run. Although some have posted to show interest, I need confirmations now please. So, stick your name down and I'll add you to the list.

1. Burns
2. Audiphil
3. Karen
4. Scott
5. Andrea
6. Sutty
7. PeTTe-N
8. Matt B
9. Rich 90210
10. Silverback77
11. Peter-SS

Update: We are now sharing this day with a Dodo Juice Open Day. That should mean we will be seeing some additional special offers  There is also a show and shine competition, for which the prize will be Dodo Juice goodies.

The only fly in the ointment, however, is that it's the Manchester Marathon on Sunday : Here is a list of the road closures: http://www.scribd.com/doc/134641382/Trafford-Traffic-Order And the actual route is shown here: http://www.mapmyfitness.com/routes/fullscreen/111929753/ Shinearama are recommending that people take the M56, Junction 7 if possible.

Details on the location of Shinearama here: http://www.shinearama.co.uk/visit

Looking forward to seeing you all there 8)


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi you can put me down ime due to restock


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds interesting, put me down too.


----------



## diana ayling (Nov 8, 2012)

i would be interested


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Burns defo interested in this as right up my street.


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

HI Sara....yea I'd be interested in attending this event.I'm always willing to learn about different ways of doing things ,and it falls into line with what we talked about the other Sunday.
Thanks for asking me.
Regards Harry


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

May come along too see Sara & Andrea draped on a bonnet.
Not sure if there are any products for me.
Steve


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm interested in this.
Cheers


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll put this down as a possible, as mentioned yesterday.

Cheers

Iain


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Given my car has been in a workshop for 6 months and is covered in dust this is right up my alley. If the TT is up and running when you go then great, if not I will come in the Beemer if I am allowed.

Put my name right in there lol.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

It's great to have people interested in this. I will leave it another week or so to see if anyone else wants in, and will contact the guys at Shinearama to see about availability. Matt, I'm sure we can make a concession for you!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

burns said:


> It's great to have people interested in this. I will leave it another week or so to see if anyone else wants in, and will contact the guys at Shinearama to see about availability. Matt, I'm sure we can make a concession for you!


Cheers but no need now - I have my TT


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice work! 

Still need a couple more to make a go of this. Won't be until New Year now, as they don't do the open days in December and January, unfortunately.

Come on folks, roll up and come to enjoy a morning's detailing! 8)


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Put me down for this please, this will be spot on for spruce up time next spring 8)


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

First post now updated with details. This event will take place on Sunday 28 April 2013 8)

Please post below if you want to attend, and I'll add your name to the list.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Sara

Been looking out for this since you mentioned it at the meet. Sounds good, could you please put myself and Scott's names down.

Thanks

Karen


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Defo from me 8)


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

me too


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

i am still interested Sara but will speak to wife as not sure what she has planned as my birthday weekend but as say defo would like to pop along, can never know enough IMO G


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Could you add me to the list please Sara, I love stuff like this [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Can I be put on this list?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Can I be put on this list?


no your gay and like women Matt


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Gazzer said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Can I be put on this list?
> ...


Thanks gaz I must be really confused


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Consider it done, Matt 8)


----------



## rich2891 (Feb 10, 2013)

I will be there, been to shinerama open days before, word of advice - dont take a credit card with you !

Richard


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Bit of an update, guys. This is going to be a bigger event than anticipated. They sometimes have a couple of car clubs attending at the same time. Well, on 28th April, there's a little more than that - they are hosting the TTOC and a general open day in conjunction with Dodo Juice. Should be lots going on...


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Burns I defo can't make it but was always a possible found out last night have to attend a 50 th on Saturday night (can't get out of it & it) is my birthday weekend & Christina has planned something for the Sunday.

Much appreciated you taking the time & trouble though

Gary


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry you can't make it, mate. Maybe next time though.


----------



## silverback77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Burns can you put me down for this please


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks again for organising this event Sarah.Alas I can't be there [email protected]#%&?? Have a great time.
I'll be in Paris with Celia for our 30th wedding anniversary,she hasn't been there before whereas I was lucky enough to work there a few years ago for several weeks.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Silverback: done

Harry: shame you can't be there, but hopefully next time. Hope you and Celia have a super time in Paris - and enjoy your anniversary 8)


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

First post now updated with further info, specifically in relation to the Manchester Marathon which may affect your journey to the event.

There's also a show and shine competition for those wanting to participate.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Sara,

Could you please add me to the list - I could do with knowing how to properly use my dual action polisher.

Thanks.

Peter.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Done.

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow. Get there before 10am for bacon butties. And allow extra time for your journey in light of the marathon closures and diversions.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

That's great - thanks.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We're just about to set off so will hopefully be on time for this one!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

For some strange reason, we thought it started at 11 am so I'm glad I've just double checked.  Better get our backsides in gear, aaarrrgggghhhhh!!!!

See you all there.

Karen & Scott


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Have a good day.
Steve


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I can't believe I missed this post, I'm only an hour away from Manchester


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for coming along today and making the event a success. I went home with a far bigger bag of goodies than I intended, and a lighter purse! :lol: It was a good giggle this morning, with good hospitality. And it was great to meet some members from further afield - thanks for making the journey, PeTTe-N, Silverback77, and Peter-SS.

And we got the chance to see some not-yet-on-the-market Dodo Juice products!  Talk about teasing us!

Just sharing this post from Shinearama's Facebook page:



Shinearama said:


> Well, that's the Dodo Juice.Cliosport net/TT Owner's Club open day finished! Didn't get chance to shoot many pics because it was SOO BUSY! It was a great day, thank you to everyone who came along, and big thanks to Dom from Dodo Juice, Sara from the TTOC, and Ed & gang from Cliosport. And thanks to all who braved the Manchester Marathon road closures to get to us! I will post what few pics I managed to get shortly
> 
> if you couldn't make it, you missed out on a chance to throw red wine at Foxx and then see him jetwashed!


Will hopefully get some pics posted at some point.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for organising today Sara, we enjoyed it even though we missed the bacon butties due to the road closures!

There aren't many places where you can buy 'Born Slippy Lube' and not feel a tad embarrassed!!! 

I was pleased to see that you got stuck in to a bit of hard work yourself, although I'm wondering what the guy in the blue gloves had planned (perhaps he'd been buying the lube too)!!


Even Phil got his hands dirty, I mean clean with the 'not yet available' product that we ALL wanted!


Here are my purchases that I can't wait to use, now that I've been shown how to use them


Don't worry, I'll not post the doughnut picture - I'm not that cruel!! :lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for arranging this for us Sara - I've picked up a few tips that I'll be making good use of prior to Stanford Hall, next week.

Here's a few of my photos of the day.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

burns said:


> It was a good giggle this morning, with good hospitality.





Cloud said:


> Thanks for organising today Sara, we enjoyed it even though we missed the bacon butties due to the road closures!


+1 Had a great time, thanks for taking the time to arrange it Sara and thanks to Phil and Foxx for the hospitality, really enjoyed my bacon butty and cuppa. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 


Cloud said:


>


Even managed to come away with a nice clean car instead of the disgrace I turned up with  Thanks to all for their efforts, especially Sara who got the worst part of the deal. It's great to stand back and watch someone else put the effort in :-*



Cloud said:


> Don't worry, I'll not post the doughnut picture - I'm not that cruel!! :lol:


Post it! :wink:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

peter-ss said:


>


Lots of good pictures there Peter, I've gotta get me a jet wash and some of this as my next toy


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

PeTTe-N said:


> Even managed to come away with a nice clean car instead of the disgrace I turned up with  Thanks to all for their efforts, especially Sara who got the worst part of the deal. It's great to stand back and watch someone else put the effort in :-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, you are evil!!

I have to say, your car was the cleanest dirty car I've ever seen!! :lol:


----------



## rich2891 (Feb 10, 2013)

Gutted I missed this - spent 2 hours after getting off at M60 J7 trying to get there, every way I knew had road closures on, managed to get approx 1 mile away, so thought would walk and then could not park anywhere. Obviously not to be this time.
Never mind will be other events

Richard


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

Spotted this photo over on CS.Net










@ PeTTe-N - Just noticed you're also from Walsall. Small world!


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Cloud said:


> I have to say, your car was the cleanest dirty car I've ever seen!! :lol:


OK, maybe not a disgrace but it was dirty in comparison to everyone else's lovely clean examples and especially after cruising up with Kris's spotless beauty. I just couldn't be bothered yesterday trying to fit it in between all the April showers 

Did someone mention doughnut pictures? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

.Griff. said:


> Spotted this photo over on CS.Net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen so many pictures of my car :lol: Yep, pretty much bang on in the town centre. Keep looking at your avatar when I see one of your posts and trying to figure out which boozer it's outside :?: You'll have to see if you can get along to an upcoming West Mids meet, Kris is not a million miles away either in Aldridge.


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> Never seen so many pictures of my car :lol: Yep, pretty much bang on in the town centre. Keep looking at your avatar when I see one of your posts and trying to figure out which boozer it's outside :?: You'll have to see if you can get along to an upcoming West Mids meet, Kris is not a million miles away either in Aldridge.


The avatar/photo was taken last year in Solihull. Slightly nicer sitting outside a pub there than in Walsall town center! 

I'm just off the Broadway near the Arboretum. If (make that when) I get my V6 I'll definitely be along to some of the local meets.


----------



## silverback77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you Sarah for organising this , really enjoyed it and thanks to everyone at Shinearama .

p.s. sarah thanks again for the de-mist rings part of your mk1 now lives on in mine :lol:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Sara,

Thanks for organising the day, really enjoyed it, I too bought some products to lavish more care to my pride and joy, see you all soon.

Phil


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Sara and the Shinearama Guys, thanks for the day. Most enjoyable and very interesting, with a free bacon bap and coffee. A great day out and money spent too.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

peter-ss said:


> ... I've picked up a few tips that I'll be making good use of prior to Stanford Hall, next week.


I put some of what I'd learned into practice today and spent around six hours cleaning my car. My time was limited, due to the weather, but the paintwork now looks so much better.

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=328898


----------

